# Bear Assault vs Mission Eliminator II



## arrow chucker (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi All

I think the title explains itself. I"ve been looking at the Bear and Mission and can't make up my mind, since both bows have an outstanding "online" reputation. So my question is this, and of course not restricted to just Bear or Mission, What bow would you chose? Or, at this price range, would you go another direction with another brand? Being an ex Browning Midas shooter (lol) the choices out there now are staggering to say the least. What do you say guys? In the vast, endless pool of "Mid-Priced" compounds out there, what say you?? The Eliminator II was really something I have to say (lol)


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

Theyre both good bows with a great price point. Have you considered the Voyager? About 150 more usually but its a sweet set up. Also keep your eyes open for an alien x, you can find leftovers in the 500 range and I think theyre awesome.


----------



## arrow chucker (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes, the Voyager seems excellent. The higher IBO rating and greater axle to axle length make it a great set up no doubt. Its funny how bow purchases go don't you think. When you said "only $150.00 more" it made me smile, because it seems everyone starts at a certain price range, and then keeps climbing up and up in small increments. You know....."You can get this sight for $xxxx but for only $xxxx more you can get this one!!!" 
Your point is well taken though. The Voyager has caught my eye, but I didn"t "originally" plan on going that high. But hmmmmm....you made me think lol. Thanks for the interest and response.


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

I hear where you're coming from. When you look at it from the stand point of I'm already spending x amount of dollars on a new rig, and the one that I REALLY want is x amount more I usually go all out on myself (if the more expensive one is in fact what you want). I love having nice gear, and usually go all out and think about the money later haha. I'm sure whatever you end up with youll be happy with and kill many a deer. Happy bow shopping :darkbeer:


----------



## arrow chucker (Dec 15, 2009)

It sort of surprised by the lack of response. Does anyone even have an Eliminator II out there? I know the Bear Assault is rather new but there must be some opinions on it. Anybody?


----------



## Taurus (Jul 29, 2009)

I shot the assault and the z7 side by side last wen. Vibration none to mention on either,speed not enough of a diff. to matter(about 10 fps favor z7),kick after shot assault just a bit,z7 none,noise,both very quiet,personaly I favor the grip of the assault,both bows hold on target very good.The z7 is the best Mathews I have ever shot but is it worth 250.00 more(at my local shop). No!,not in my opinion.This isn't exactly what you asked but it is an unbiased test and I hope it helps.Shoot the bows you've asked about and any others in your budget that you can and choose the one that you feel the most comfortable with.Remember,everyones got opinions form your own.Good luck and have a safe and Merry Christmas.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

One reason you have not received alot of responses is the forum you posted in. The Evaluation Forum is generally for evaluations of equipment you have or have tried, not so much for asking about a particular bow, sight, etc. Try reasking your question in the General Archery Discussion forum. You may get alot more responses...

BTW, welcome to AT. :darkbeer:


----------

